# AWBCRAZY's For Sale and Trade



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a brand new fresh start. I was getting myself confused from the other one :around: 

Here are my details. 

I accept Money! ok ok.... here it is :biggrin: 


I accept PAYPAL from everyone who wants to pay with it! PREFERRED  NOTE: if you use paypal, i will tack on an extra $1.00 flat fee no matter how much you spend. This helps for the fees they take from me, which i should not have to pay in order to sell my stuff *wink wink* :0 *think about a dollar purchase, i would end up paying paypal to send you something for free*

I accept MONEY ORDERS from those that i have dealt with before and those that i know or at least can see that don't screw around.  

I ship by PRIORITY USPS only! I get the boxes for free from them , so it's easy for me to pack your stuff! I always use DELIVERY CONFIRMATION so that you and I can keep track  SAFE TRADING

I am one easy person to get along with so please don't do the following.....

Don't PM me asking for pics of the kit if i say it's UNBUILT and COMPLETE especially when you can see the model on the box shown! 

Don't PM me asking if i will "trade" instead, when i am asking for MONEY cuz i need money sometimes ya know? :cheesy: 


Ok.... let the buying, selling and trading BEGIN! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey i got one of those too..... hehe... its a really nice body....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

$1.00 plus shipping 










$2.00 plus shipping SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LONNIE









$4.00 plus shipping


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SMOKES AND FLIPPER CAPS CLAIMED!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

good deal. i was gonna jump on the smokes but i know this man has sum more good shit hiding so im waitin for that stuff to come up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 13 2007, 10:48 PM~8101781
> *SMOKES AND FLIPPER CAPS CLAIMED!
> *


dammit..... i want the flippers....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 14 2007, 03:48 AM~8101781
> *SMOKES AND FLIPPER CAPS CLAIMED!
> *



PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 03:50 AM~8101785
> *dammit..... i want the flippers....
> *



keep checking back, i have much more :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

PM SENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 10:52 PM~8101789
> *keep checking back, i have much more  :biggrin:
> *


keep them coming....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *dammit..... i want the flippers....*


those with sum big whitewalls woulda looked good tucked under that 37 hardtop.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 13 2007, 10:53 PM~8101792
> *those with sum big whitewalls woulda looked good tucked under that 37 hardtop.....
> *


under any bomb.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what else ya got????? quick before everyone else wakes up!!!! hehe


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 05:09 AM~8101867
> *what else ya got????? quick before everyone else wakes up!!!! hehe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM ME BRO!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2007, 09:57 PM~8113946
> *PM ME BRO!
> *


aight :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 14 2007, 03:28 AM~8101747
> *this is resin by F&F *no longer around*
> 
> i want what i have into it.... but i am taking $10 off. which makes it ......
> ...





SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice..i never seen that one lol whats left


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:43 PM~8114869
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LOWRIDERMODELS
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Haya there BoB:

Got my Caddy and Impala today,you said the Impala was missing the glass and tail lights right? I just can't remember exactly what you said and I looked in the box but I'm not sure abt anything on this kit. Never had it before. I;m gona ask aroung in the wanted ads.
Thanks BoB for the speedy delivery.

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 16 2007, 03:07 PM~8117106
> *Haya there BoB:
> 
> Got my Caddy and Impala today,you said the Impala was missing the glass and tail lights right? I just can't remember exactly what you said and I looked in the box but I'm not sure abt anything on this kit. Never had it before. I;m gona ask aroung in the wanted ads.
> ...



cool beans! i am glad you got it bro! yes the glass and tail lights are missing. everything else checked out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what else ya got homie....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 17 2007, 12:22 AM~8119276
> *what else ya got homie....
> *



i will put more up soon. i been working 10hour days and family is here i have not seen in 7 years.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

keep an eye peeled, i have more kits to sell. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING , I TAKE PAYPAL IF I KNOW YA, I DON'T HOLD NOTHING SORRY.  

SEALED $11.00










SEALED $15.00









SEALED INSIDE *OPENED TO INSPECT 5MINS AGO!* $10.00


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i aint seen one of those citations in a long time....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

did ya ship my mustang yet? ttt


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey bob, did u get my rambler yet?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 24 2007, 10:18 PM~8168501
> *did ya ship my mustang yet? ttt
> *



no, i was supposed to stick the mustang, pack of smokes , hubcaps and firebird kit all in the same box. i never got the other $20. remember you wanted me to put them all in same box? that is what i am waiting on lol 
:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jun 24 2007, 10:24 PM~8168548
> *hey bob, did u get my rambler yet?
> *



yes i did, i put up a post on good trader thread


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 24 2007, 02:52 PM~8166549
> *ALL PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING , I TAKE PAYPAL IF I KNOW YA, I DON'T HOLD NOTHING SORRY.
> 
> SEALED $11.00
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any of you ever try to put a 40 ford front on one of these 41 woodies???? if so, was it pretty straitforward or a lot of work???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 05:36 AM~8170032
> *any of you ever try to put a 40 ford front on one of these 41 woodies???? if so, was it pretty straitforward or a lot of work???
> *



not me, i never thought of it. i think it would be a lot of work though.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

whats left bro?????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 25 2007, 03:49 PM~8172721
> *whats left bro?????
> *



those three kits above are still for sale. i have some others too, but waiting to get rid of this stuff lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

$2 OFF ALL KITS!! TTT :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 1 2007, 05:32 PM~8214300
> *$2 AND I'LL SHOW YOU MY TITS!! TTT  :0
> *



:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 12:53 AM~8216009
> *:scrutinize:  :wave:
> *



for $2 i will send you pics of my pug! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 1 2007, 11:55 PM~8216463
> *for $2 i will send you pics of my pug!  :biggrin:
> *



thats old shit. You done posted up them saggy ass titties on her. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 no respect.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 06:15 AM~8217180
> *:0  no respect.....
> *



ain't no love  






TTT!!!!! BUY STUFF , I HAVE MORE TO PUT UP! LOL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

post it up.... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

UPDATE: KITS ARE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING- I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS. 

I NEED TO MOVE THIS STUFF, SO IF INTERESTED PLEASE PAY IMMEDIATELY :biggrin: 

AS MOST OF YOU, I OPEN MY KITS WHEN I GET THEM TO SEE WHAT IS INSIDE. THESE ARE JUST MISSING CELOPHANE, NOTHING ELSE IS DONE UNLESS STATED. 



$11.00 SHIPPED SEALED KIT 









$13.00 SHIPPED SEALED KIT









$13.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE-ONLY OPENED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE









$13.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE-ONLY OPENED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE









$15.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE-ONLY OPENED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE









$23.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE









$23.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE









$23.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE-ONE PART OFF TREE *PAID MORE THAN THIS*









$12.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE









$14.00 SEALED INSIDE









$25.00 SHIPPED SEALED INSIDE









'41 WILLYS GONE TO MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 12:45 AM~8281424
> *$13.00 SHIPPED SEALED KIT
> 
> 
> ...



Gangsta!!! I WOULD not laugh at them for rolling down my block in that! :biggrin: 

GL Bob with the sells.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 02:58 AM~8281467
> *Gangsta!!!  I WOULD not laugh at them for rolling down my block in that!  :biggrin:
> 
> GL Bob with the sells.
> *



it's alllllll Texican! :biggrin: 

do you remember seeing them like that? i sure do.....and still see them fugly things once in awhile. :uh: 

but hey....this kit can be done up better! change axles or modify them.....tuck some 18's under it and do a Minidreams special! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 01:00 AM~8281479
> *it's alllllll Texican!  :biggrin:
> 
> do you remember seeing them like that? i sure do.....and still see them fugly things once in awhile.  :uh:
> ...




WHY YES I DO. Not no citations, but I had a Nissan Stanza back in 95 or so. Started out on 13x7 american racing fat 5 stars with 50 series tires. Then "upgraded" to some 13x7 bolt on players with 50's. then I got broke and couldn't afford the 50's anymore. Fuckin 600+ for all 4 tires. So I threw some 155/80's on there and sold it. 


I liked the "skate board" look. Kinda wish that would come back. Pokey had a escort with bow legs too.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 03:07 AM~8281495
> *WHY YES I DO.  Not no citations,  but I had a Nissan Stanza back in 95 or so.  Started out on 13x7 american racing fat 5 stars with 50 series tires.  Then "upgraded" to some 13x7 bolt on players with 50's.  then I got broke and couldn't afford the 50's anymore.  Fuckin 600+ for all 4 tires.  So I threw some 155/80's on there and sold it.
> I liked the "skate board" look.  Kinda wish that would come back.  Pokey had a escort with bow legs too.
> *



i hear ya lol i did like some of them especially if they had lots of chrome trim, tinted windows etc...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 02:45 AM~8281424
> *UPDATE: KITS ARE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING- I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS.
> 
> I NEED TO MOVE THIS STUFF, SO IF INTERESTED PLEASE PAY IMMEDIATELY  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

bob, after i come back from the hobby shop today, ill tell you if i have enuff money for that citation :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 09:55 AM~8282599
> *bob, after i come back from the hobby shop today, ill tell you if i have enuff money for that citation :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

$12.00 SHIPPED HOK STENCILS - NOT EASY TO FIND THIS SET


SOLD SOLD SOLD TO BIGGC











THIS IS THE STENCILS INSIDE-BRAND NEW STUFF HERE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry bob, i spent my wad, ill get at you later if i want it, andif you still have it


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 11 2007, 10:38 PM~8288185
> *sorry bob, i spent my wad, ill get at you later if i want it, andif you still have it
> *



no prob John! just don't blow your wad next time :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 05:48 PM~8286978
> *$12.00 SHIPPED HOK STENCILS - NOT EASY TO FIND THIS SET
> SOLD SOLD SOLD TO BIGGC
> 
> ...




I SEE THESE ALL THE TIME AT MY WALMART...IM LOOKIN FOR THE OTHER STENCILS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 12 2007, 04:41 AM~8290431
> *I SEE THESE ALL THE TIME AT MY WALMART...IM LOOKIN FOR THE OTHER STENCILS
> *



i can get set #2 no prob. give me time i will post them up.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 02:45 AM~8281424
> *UPDATE: KITS ARE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING- I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS.
> 
> I NEED TO MOVE THIS STUFF, SO IF INTERESTED PLEASE PAY IMMEDIATELY  :biggrin:
> ...






NO REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE REFUSED! MAKE AN OFFER SO I CAN PUT MORE STUFF UP FOR SALE HEHE!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

no offers? must be nothing here anyone wants lol

ok if nobody wants any of these kits i will put them back and maybe sell some other stuff.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey bob, i have 2 derbies to go to this week, 2marrow my 93 sundance is gettin ran in the compacts, and a 77 datsun truck is gettin ran in the mini-truck class, then friday we got a 79 pontiac bonneville and a 89 ford crown vic both with SBC305's, that are runnin. i have $20 to spend at both derbies, and i got alot left to do, but if i had the money id throw some dough down for that citation and lincoln, srry bud!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

HERE IS A LIMITED OFFER......... 

IF ANYONE WANTS A KIT, SHOOT ME AN OFFER. I NEED TO MOVE THESE KITS PRONTO.....

SUBTRACT $6 FROM THE PRICE SHOWN..........THEN TAKE 20% OFF AND THEN ADD $6 BACK TO THE NEW PRICE......

THAT IS CHEAP AS HELL! BUY THEM ALL LOL

PAYPAL ONLY


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

CITATION SOLD SOLD SOLD TO WAGONGUY


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8315203
> *HERE IS A LIMITED OFFER.........
> 
> IF ANYONE WANTS A KIT, SHOOT ME AN OFFER. I NEED TO MOVE THESE KITS PRONTO.....
> ...



WTF? Let me get my calculator out. :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 12:05 AM~8316183
> *WTF?  Let me get my calculator out.  :uh:
> *



lol not hard to figure out. take 6bucks off which is the shipping.......... take what is left over minus 20% and then add the shipping back to it. it's about $1.40 off $13 kit shipped


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 10:10 PM~8316216
> *lol not hard to figure out. take 6bucks off which is the shipping.......... take what is left over minus 20% and then add the shipping back to it. it's about $1.40 off $13 kit shipped
> *




what if I leave the 6 on there. Subtract 40% off. Then add 10% back on (for tax reasons) then subtract 40 more %. then take 50% off the total and minus the 6$??? 

:biggrin: just fuckin with ya Bob, Nobody wants these. Post some others. :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 12:23 AM~8316321
> *what if I leave the 6 on there.  Subtract 40% off.  Then add 10% back on (for tax reasons) then subtract 40 more %.  then take 50% off the total and minus the 6$???
> 
> :biggrin:  just fuckin with ya Bob,  Nobody wants these.  Post some others.  :cheesy:
> *



FUCK YOU THEN BITCH!
























LOL IM JUST KIDDIN! YEAH YOU ARE RIGHT, I WILL HAVE TO DO SOMETHING ELSE. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 10:38 PM~8316400
> *FUCK YOU THEN BITCH!
> :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :tears: 






















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 12:39 AM~8316405
> *:0  :0  :0  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 i am seriously .......
:roflmao: 

i needed to release some tension :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

awbcrazy,Jul 16 2007, 12:38 AM
FUCK YOU THEN BITCH!

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 10:40 PM~8316410
> *i am seriously .......
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


hahahaha, the boss man was looking at me like WTF? :cheesy: I was fuckin rollin in the office.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 12:58 AM~8316491
> *hahahaha,  the boss man was looking at me like WTF?  :cheesy:    I was fuckin rollin in the office.
> *



LOL you are at work?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 11:20 PM~8316587
> *LOL you are at work?
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 11 2007, 12:45 AM~8281424
> *UPDATE: KITS ARE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING- I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS.
> 
> I NEED TO MOVE THIS STUFF, SO IF INTERESTED PLEASE PAY IMMEDIATELY  :biggrin:
> ...




BUY THIS!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 16 2007, 01:22 AM~8316594
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *



must be rough man..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 15 2007, 11:23 PM~8316602
> *must be rough man.....  :biggrin:
> *



its cool. Only a few of us work the graveyard shift. Pretty layed back place. As you can see what I do all night. LOL. (lil) :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok guys......i am going to put together a huge junkyard with lots of good useable parts, builders and more! this junk yard is not going to get seperated , parted out or traded. i need cash quick so please don't ask me to hold it. i will not be able to sit down and inventory everything in the junkyard, so please view the phots i put up very close and make your call.

this junkyard will be auctioned off for two days. i will set the close time when i get the photos up. more information to come.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 16 2007, 04:32 AM~8317145
> *ok guys......i am going to put together a huge junkyard with lots of good useable parts, builders and more! this junk yard is not going to get seperated , parted out or traded. i need cash quick so please don't ask me to hold it. i will not be able to sit down and inventory everything in the junkyard, so please view the phots i put up very close and make your call.
> 
> this junkyard will be auctioned off for two days. i will set the close time when i get the photos up. more information to come.
> *


With out pics or dead line :biggrin: 


MY BID IS $10.00 SHIPPED !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 16 2007, 03:13 PM~8319995
> *With  out    pics    or  dead line    :biggrin:
> MY  BID  IS    $10.00  SHIPPED  !
> *



YAY! WE HAVE $10 ON AN INVISIBLE LOT OF PLASTIC DESIRE! :biggrin: 

i will get pics up tonight.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

UP FOR AUCTION! THIS WILL CLOSE ON 7-19-07 7PM CENTRAL TIME.

I WILL NOT ITEMIZE THIS JUNKYARD. MANY OF THE PARTS GO TO CARS SHOWN AND TO CARS NOT SHOWN THAT I DON'T HAVE. LOTS OF GREAT PARTS HERE, THIS IS ABOUT 15LBS OF PLASTIC GUYS!

FIRST BID WAS BY MINIDREAMS FOR $10........ FEEL FREE TO BID NOW :biggrin: 

ADDED : THIS IS PLUS SHIPPING , PARCEL RATE TO SAVE YOU MONEY! SHIPPING WOULD BE APPROX. $15.00 TOPS, IF IT GOES OVER THAT I WILL PAY THE DIFFERENCE  







































SOLD AS IS AS SEEN........PAYPAL, MONEY ORDER ONLY. PLEASE DO NOT BID UNLESS YOU INTEND ON PAYING, BECAUSE TRUST ME I WILL MAKE YOUR LIFE HELL!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What alls in there? :biggrin: 



















I'll bump it 5 more. 15$ new high bid.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

$20


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 17 2007, 12:42 AM~8324725
> *What alls in there?  :biggrin:
> I'll bump it 5 more.  15$ new high bid.
> *



THANK YOU! LOTS OF STUFF IN THERE LOL

WE HAVE $15 NOW ON LOWANDBEYOND.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 12:44 AM~8324740
> *$20
> *



WE NOW HAVE $20 ON BODINE..........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

are we bidding on shipped price?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 12:48 AM~8324766
> *are we bidding on shipped price?
> *



:0 no and thanks for bringing that up lol...... i added that this is PLUS SHIPPING in the description. thanks!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any guess on shippin?...15-20


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 01:44 AM~8325075
> *any guess on shippin?...15-20
> *



i would say $15.00 tops, but if it goes over that i will pay the difference


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 16 2007, 11:45 PM~8325082
> *i would say $15.00 tops, but if it goes over that i will pay the difference
> *


now theres a good seller. :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 17 2007, 01:47 AM~8325095
> *now theres a good seller.  :cheesy:
> *


x2 if i wasnt broke and i didnt have to much model shit as it is id bid


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

KEEP IN MIND, THIS WILL COMPLETELY OVER FILL YOUR PARTS BOXES! DON'T BE CAUGHT SHORT WHEN IN A TIME OF NEED :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:33 AM~8325339
> *KEEP IN MIND, THIS WILL COMPLETELY OVER FILL YOUR PARTS BOXES! DON'T BE CAUGHT SHORT WHEN IN A TIME OF NEED  :biggrin:
> *


what date does it end on??? im one bid i need this shit :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 17 2007, 02:39 AM~8325367
> *what date does it end on??? im one bid i need this shit :biggrin:
> *


UP FOR AUCTION! THIS WILL CLOSE ON 7-19-07 7PM CENTRAL TIME.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

all that shit and no wagons :angry:































LOL, i dont need anymore model junk at the moment anyway LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 11:06 AM~8326680
> *all that shit and no wagons :angry:
> LOL, i dont need anymore model junk at the moment anyway LOL
> *



sorry bro, i have them wagon's on my keep shelf :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 11:52 AM~8327903
> *sorry bro, i have them wagon's on my keep shelf  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

$20 on BODINE.......... keep bidding , this ends on the 19th  




> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:37 AM~8324684
> *UP FOR AUCTION! THIS WILL CLOSE ON 7-19-07 7PM CENTRAL TIME.
> 
> I WILL NOT ITEMIZE THIS JUNKYARD. MANY OF THE PARTS GO TO CARS SHOWN AND TO CARS NOT SHOWN THAT I DON'T HAVE. LOTS OF GREAT PARTS HERE, THIS IS ABOUT 15LBS OF PLASTIC GUYS!
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thought it would go higher then this already


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2007, 08:09 PM~8331025
> *thought it would go higher then this already
> *



yeah for real! but it's still got a day on it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lotta good parts.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 12:38 AM~8333805
> *lotta good parts.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

$20 so far on bodine! TTT cuz this ends tomorrow :0 





> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:37 AM~8324684
> *UP FOR AUCTION! THIS WILL CLOSE ON 7-19-07 7PM CENTRAL TIME.
> 
> I WILL NOT ITEMIZE THIS JUNKYARD. MANY OF THE PARTS GO TO CARS SHOWN AND TO CARS NOT SHOWN THAT I DON'T HAVE. LOTS OF GREAT PARTS HERE, THIS IS ABOUT 15LBS OF PLASTIC GUYS!
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 01:23 PM~8337829
> *$20 so far on bodine! TTT cuz this ends tomorrow  :0
> *


IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE EXTRA PART'S WHEN U NEED THEM GUY'S. YOU NEED TO BUY THIS STUFF UP. I HAVE SO MUCH EXTRA PART'S I HAVE BUILT UP OVER THE YEAR'S I SOLD BETO HALF AND I STILL HAVE ALOT. SO YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 03:33 PM~8337931
> *IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE EXTRA PART'S WHEN U NEED THEM GUY'S.  YOU NEED TO BUY THIS STUFF UP.  I HAVE SO MUCH EXTRA PART'S I HAVE BUILT UP OVER THE YEAR'S I SOLD BETO HALF AND I STILL HAVE ALOT.  SO YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH.
> *



AMEN! LOL this is about half of mine. :0 and this has not been sorted though either!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THIS ENDS IN ABOUT 8 HOURS GUYS! BID BID BID LOL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

whats the bid up too?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my $20 bid


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

$30.00 bid


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8345402
> *$30.00 bid
> *


 :0 

32.00


:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 04:33 PM~8346841
> *so 2 1/2 hours?
> *



thanks guys! we have $32 now! 

according to my time (central) there is still 2 and 1/2 hours left.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

38 MINUTES LEFT! WE HAVE $32 SO FAR.........ANYONE? *snipers :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

15 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 07:46 PM~8348462
> *15 minutes  :biggrin:
> *



AUCTION HAS ENDED! THANK YOU EVERYONE! 


BODINE IS THE WINNER AT $32.00
PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH YOUR FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS, SO I CAN GET YOUR SHIPPING AND TOTAL. 

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 06:06 PM~8348562
> *AUCTION HAS ENDED! THANK YOU EVERYONE!
> BODINE IS THE WINNER AT $32.00
> PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH YOUR FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS, SO I CAN GET YOUR SHIPPING AND TOTAL.
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

OK GUYS I AM FEELING A LITTLE GENEROUS HERE. I AM SELLING THESE KITS FOR EVEN LOWER THAN BEFORE.......AND BEFORE I WAS ALREADY SELLING FOR LESS THAN I PAID.


THE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING. I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY.  



$10.00










$15.00









$7.00









$9.00









$8.00









$8.00


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

how about magazines? i have a shit ton guys.....make a reasonable offer if you find one you like  *i mean reasonable* :scrutinize: the more you buy, you could save money. 

MAGAZINES FOR SALE CLICK HERE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey bob pm me on the lincoln!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2007, 02:38 AM~8351416
> *hey bob pm me on the lincoln!
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

at the moment the magazines are all on hold. a person is going through them and buying what he wants......til then i will update as to when he is done. thanks!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 19 2007, 11:15 PM~8351336
> *how about magazines? i have a shit ton guys.....make a reasonable offer if you find one you like    *i mean reasonable*  :scrutinize:  the more you buy, you could save money.
> 
> MAGAZINES FOR SALE CLICK HERE
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ALL THE MAGS. I DON'T NEED TO GO THROUGH THEM. I'LL GO THROUGH THEM WHEN I GET THEM  LMK


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 20 2007, 08:00 PM~8355875
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL THE MAGS. I DON'T NEED TO GO THROUGH THEM. I'LL GO THROUGH THEM WHEN I GET THEM  LMK
> *



lol well i gave me word this guy would have first choice. he don't want them all, but giving him time to look at them. i have stuff that is rare as hell too. first issues, premier issues, last issues, special issues etc..... 

i am going to PM you though on them wheels :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 20 2007, 12:21 AM~8350876
> *OK GUYS I AM FEELING A LITTLE GENEROUS HERE. I AM SELLING THESE KITS FOR EVEN LOWER THAN BEFORE.......AND BEFORE I WAS ALREADY SELLING FOR LESS THAN I PAID.
> THE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING. I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY.
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best if luck homie...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

hey bob, any more lincolns?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8364805
> *hey bob, any more lincolns?
> *



nope, that was only one i had


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im thinkin bout that chevelle wagon....

scrapyard is shoppin again,gotta settle a couple other things first....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2007, 08:40 PM~8374184
> *im thinkin bout that chevelle wagon....
> 
> scrapyard is shoppin again,gotta settle a couple other things first....
> *



aight just let me know bro!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got pakage today............LOTS OF SHYT.............might go thourgh it in few days thanks..........10LBS OF PLASTIC,,,,,,,,,,THANKS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:31 AM~8377312
> *got pakage today............LOTS OF SHYT.............might go thourgh it in few days thanks..........10LBS OF PLASTIC,,,,,,,,,,THANKS
> *



cool! i hope it's all good for you bro! i will have more to sell soon.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:34 AM~8377319
> *cool! i hope it's all good for you bro! i will have more to sell soon.
> *


AALL the shyt you sent me ,,,im good for a little while ,,,,lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2007, 03:42 AM~8377328
> *AALL  the shyt you sent me ,,,im good for a little while ,,,,lol
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 03:34 AM~8377319
> *cool! i hope it's all good for you bro! i will have more to sell soon.
> *


 :0 I might have to get in on that. lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:24 AM~8377294
> *aight just let me know bro!
> *


you know i will


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2007, 03:40 PM~8374184
> *im thinkin bout that chevelle wagon....
> 
> scrapyard is shoppin again,gotta settle a couple other things first....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351166


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TO WHOM BOUGHT MAGAZINES OFF ME........I AM TRYING TO ROUND THEM UP AND GET MAILED TOMORROW.....SORRY IT'S 3 DAYS LATER THAN I WANTED.....BUT I GOT SUPER TIED UP. 

CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH THE ONES YOU WANTED. I HAVE DELETED YOUR LIST ON ACCIDENT AND THERE IS NO INFORMATION IN PAYPAL ACCEPT THAT YOU BOUGHT SOME MAGAZINES. MY BAD MAN.....IT'S GONNA BE OK THOUGH. THANKS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 31 2007, 01:16 AM~8433673
> *TO WHOM BOUGHT MAGAZINES OFF ME........I AM TRYING TO ROUND THEM UP AND GET MAILED TOMORROW.....SORRY IT'S 3 DAYS LATER THAN I WANTED.....BUT I GOT SUPER TIED UP.
> 
> CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH THE ONES YOU WANTED. I HAVE DELETED YOUR LIST ON ACCIDENT AND THERE IS NO INFORMATION IN PAYPAL ACCEPT THAT YOU BOUGHT SOME MAGAZINES. MY BAD MAN.....IT'S GONNA BE OK THOUGH. THANKS
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

still got chevelle wagon?


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

still have the coronet???? if so pm me


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 4 2007, 11:47 AM~8470254
> *still got chevelle wagon?
> *



yes PM me :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chrisguthro_@Aug 4 2007, 11:55 AM~8470294
> *still have the coronet???? if so pm me
> *



yes PM me :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry guys, but anything i have on here right now is for SALE ONLY.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 20 2007, 12:21 AM~8350876
> *OK GUYS I AM FEELING A LITTLE GENEROUS HERE. I AM SELLING THESE KITS FOR EVEN LOWER THAN BEFORE.......AND BEFORE I WAS ALREADY SELLING FOR LESS THAN I PAID.
> THE PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING. I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY.
> $10.00 SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LOWRIDERMODELS
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

paypal sent thanks


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i still want it , but forgot to ask is it complete?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 4 2007, 07:07 PM~8472149
> *i still want it , but forgot to ask is it complete?
> *



paypal received and OH YES....it's complete....just missing the celophane. thanks bro!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THIS IS AN UPDATE OF WHAT IS AVAILABLE AT THE MOMENT

ALL PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING......I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY.</span>



1963 Pontiac 
Bonneville rear 
bumper/taillight
assembly $3.00
<img src=\'http://images109.fotki.com/v787/photos/5/504634/4361184/DSC029112-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

JOHAN 
Superbird Hood (light 
scratches 
unused) $4.00
<img src=\'http://images109.fotki.com/v787/photos/5/504634/4361248/DSC03094-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Chevy SS hubcaps
new, unused $1.00
<img src=\'http://images116.fotki.com/v701/photos/5/504634/4361242/100_1453-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

$10.00 open kit, sealed and unbuilt inside
<img src=\'http://images22.fotki.com/v518/photos/5/504634/4361257/12_00openbutsealedinside-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


$15.00 open kit, sealed and unbuilt inside
<img src=\'http://images6.fotki.com/v880/photos/5/504634/4361257/19_00openbutsealedinside-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


$8.00 open kit, sealed and unbuilt inside
<img src=\'http://images23.fotki.com/v867/photos/5/504634/4361257/8_00openbutsealedinside-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


$10.00 open kit, sealed and unbuilt inside
<img src=\'http://images26.fotki.com/v941/photos/5/504634/4361257/11_00openbutsealedinside-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

$9.00 open kit, sealed and unbuilt inside
<img src=\'http://images25.fotki.com/v904/photos/5/504634/4361257/57-vi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'color:red\'>

I HAVE VINTAGE MOPAR KITS AND BUILDERS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. THEY ARE NOT CHEAP.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

pics of mopars please :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Aug 8 2007, 03:34 PM~8505201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, these pics don't show all the parts so if interested just let me know and i will get more pics.

MPC '72 Charger *rod shop* all there, chrome has been replated $60.00 plus shipping. FIRM











MPC '73 Roadrunner all there, minus front bumper $25.00 *re-issued many times as a GTX, but the scripts are not same and features are different.*









JOHAN '69 Road Runner will check if everything is there,but it should be $30.00 w/box










JOHAN '62 Plymouth Fury all there minus wheels, is dirty, but clean build $20.00









MPC '73 Sox & Martin Duster all should be there, easy rebuild, body not painted accept the blue $65.00










MPC '68 Plymouth Barracuda all there i think and has re-issue '69 chassis which is identical $50.00











I HAVE MORE, BUT NO PICS YET AND IF INTERESTED, DON'T BE SHY!


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

damn you bob, lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill take this one pm me info


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 8 2007, 05:54 PM~8506180
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



need anything else bro? i will discount with each extra purchase hehe :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 8 2007, 02:45 PM~8504744
> *THIS IS AN UPDATE OF WHAT IS AVAILABLE AT THE MOMENT
> 
> ALL PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING......I TAKE PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDERS ONLY.</span>
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

STILL HAVE SOME OF THIS STUFF LEFT :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 14 2007, 03:45 AM~8101773
> *$2.00 plus shipping SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LONNIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2007, 01:57 PM~8514002
> *STILL HAVE SOME OF THIS STUFF LEFT  :biggrin:
> *


payment sent


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8505354
> *ok, these pics don't show all the parts so if interested just let me know and i will get more pics.
> 
> MPC '72 Charger *rod shop* all there, chrome has been replated $60.00 plus shipping. FIRM
> ...




OFFERS WILL BE CONSIDERED


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LAST LOW PRICE SALE TODAY!

:0 BIG SALE AT UNCLE BOB'S!! TAKE $10 OFF EACH VINTAGE MOPAR :0

SAVE MONEY TODAY! IF THEY DON'T SELL, I WON'T LOWER THEM AGAIN. OFFERS WILL BE CONSIDERED.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me on the fury!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 13 2007, 01:43 PM~8542592
> *pm me on the fury!
> *



pm sent


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LAST LOW PRICE SALE TODAY!

:0 BIG SALE AT UNCLE BOB'S!! TAKE $10 OFF EACH VINTAGE MOPAR :0

SAVE MONEY TODAY! IF THEY DON'T SELL, I WON'T LOWER THEM AGAIN. OFFERS WILL BE CONSIDERED. 





MPC '72 Charger *rod shop* all there, chrome has been replated $60.00 plus shipping. SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!! 









MPC '73 Roadrunner all there, minus front bumper $25.00 *re-issued many times as a GTX, but the scripts are not same and features are different.*









JOHAN '69 Road Runner will check if everything is there,but it should be $30.00 w/box








JOHAN '62 Plymouth Fury all there minus wheels, is dirty, but clean build SOLD SOLD SOLD TO LOWRIDERMODELS









MPC '73 Sox & Martin Duster all should be there, easy rebuild, body not painted accept the blue $65.00








MPC '68 Plymouth Barracuda all there i think and has re-issue '69 chassis which is identical $50.00









I HAVE MORE, BUT NO PICS YET AND IF INTERESTED, DON'T BE SHY! 
[/quote]


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT nobody is interested enough to even make an offer? the next person to buy one of the vintage mopar kits that are on sale right now, i will throw in '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE 

that is right....just buy one vintage mopar for the sale price and you get an unbuilt, complete kit of the AMT '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE!


REMEMBER.....THEM PICS DON'T SHOW THE PARTS THAT COME WITH THEM. I WILL TAKE PICS IF YOU WANT. 



THIS HAS BEEN SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 15 2007, 04:23 AM~8558442
> *TTT nobody is interested enough to even make an offer? the next person to buy one of the vintage mopar kits that are on sale right now, i will throw in '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE
> 
> that is right....just buy one vintage mopar for the sale price and you get an unbuilt, complete kit of the AMT '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE!
> ...




:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have stuff on ebay right now! some things on this thread are also on ebay. when things sell i will remove them. i have stuff on ebay that i know some of you will like.  

EBAY LINK FOR MY AUCTIONS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

im glad someone brought this topic back out haha! 


i still have a BUNCH of magazines for sale! 

$9.00 a peice, old school magazines for your collection and reference! PM me if interested and no i won't trade and yes i might take less if you buy more than one haha!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> MPC '73 Roadrunner all there, minus front bumper $25.00 *re-issued many times as a GTX, but the scripts are not same and features are different.*


[/quote]
still got this?? if so will this deal steal take place?? :biggrin: VVVVVV



> TTT nobody is interested enough to even make an offer? the next person to buy one of the vintage mopar kits that are on sale right now, i will throw in '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE
> 
> that is right....just buy one vintage mopar for the sale price and you get an unbuilt, complete kit of the AMT '57 Chrysler 300C for FREE!
> REMEMBER.....THEM PICS DON'T SHOW THE PARTS THAT COME WITH THEM. I WILL TAKE PICS IF YOU WANT.
> THIS HAS BEEN SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

still got this?? if so will this deal steal take place?? :biggrin: VVVVVV
[/quote]



nah sorry , that is why it says SOLD SOLD SOLD lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you need to get your topic title edited with your new username


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> still got this?? if so will this deal steal take place?? :biggrin: VVVVVV


nah sorry , that is why it says SOLD SOLD SOLD lol
[/quote]

ah damn i didnt even notice that lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 26 2007, 04:15 AM~9533077
> *you need to get your topic title edited with your new username
> *



true


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BOB, YA GOT ANY MORE LARGE SCALE STUFF?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 26 2007, 05:37 PM~9535801
> *BOB, YA GOT ANY MORE LARGE SCALE STUFF?
> *



i do , but not sure what i want to do with it yet. i have a 55 chevy hard top and a convertible and an 1/8 scale deuce. if i part with anything, i will let ya know bro!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any more mopar shit?? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Comon bob post up some new stuff!!! :biggrin:

And message me on yahoo for once!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 26 2007, 11:53 PM~9539657
> *i do , but not sure what i want to do with it yet. i have a 55 chevy hard top and a convertible and an 1/8 scale deuce. if i part with anything, i will let ya know bro!
> *


.......55.......convert.........


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 02:45 AM~9540015
> *Comon bob post up some new stuff!!! :biggrin:
> 
> And message me on yahoo for once!
> *



i have a new user name bro! trakburner add me!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 02:24 AM~9539903
> *any more mopar shit?? :biggrin:
> *




i just sold a bunch of rare mopars for our club auction. i do have some left, but i am gonna build em' :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 27 2007, 11:47 PM~9547073
> *.......55.......convert.........
> *



that would be the one i would part with.....but let me check things over to see if i need stuff or not cuz i did buy it to donate if needed......til then this is what issue it is.....

this is my hard top.....but the vert is the same issue


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HEY BOB 

DO YOU HAVE SOME OF THAT BRAIDED WIRE STUFF?

AND SOME A/N FITTINGS TO CONNECT THEM AND STUFF?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Dec 28 2007, 02:19 AM~9549161
> *that would be the one i would part with.....but let me check things over to see if i need stuff or not cuz i did buy it to donate if needed......til then this is what issue it is.....
> 
> this is my hard top.....but the vert is the same issue
> ...


TO DONATE HUH? I HAVE SOME SNAP KITS YOU CAN DONATE! :0 JUST BOX IT UP ALLREADY....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 04:20 AM~9549165
> *HEY BOB
> 
> DO YOU HAVE SOME OF THAT BRAIDED WIRE STUFF?
> ...



i do , but so does detail master lol ..... what i have i will use eventually. check their site , Shiryl will take good care of you.
www.detailmaster.com

and CHEAPER yet......better looking if i do say so..... would be Charlie from PRO TECH......his stuff is nicer and cheaper i think....i have a lot of it...

http://protechmodelparts.com/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx


----------

